# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Vinkkejä foorumin käytössä

## vko

Ajattelinpa aloittaa tälläisen ketjun, johon kaikki voivat kirjoittaa niksejä foorumi(ohjelmisto)n käytöstä. Kopioin muidenkin kirjoittamat vinkit tähän viestiin, jotta ne ovat kaikki helposti samasta paikkaa luettavissa.

Foorumille kirjautuessa kannattaa aina käyttää kirjautumislaatikon/-sivun "Muista kirjautuminen"-ruksia. Tällöin foorumiohjelmisto asettaa selaimeesi sopivat keksit (cookie), jolloin kirjautuminen muistetaan eikä esimerkiksi pitkän viestin kirjoituksen jälkeen tarvitse kirjautua uudelleen, jotta viesti menisi perille asti. Jos tietokonetta ei varmasti itsesi lisäksi käytä kukaan muu, voi keksit jättää selaimeen, jolloin ei seuraavalla käynnilläkään tarvitse erikseen kirjautua vaan se tapahtuu automaattisesti. Muilla koneilla kannattaa normaaliin tapaan kirjautua ulos foorumilta, tällöin kaikki kirjautumisen yhteydessä asetetut keksit poistetaan, eivätkä ulkopuoliset pääse käyttämään tunnustasi.
_Vinkki: vko_
Viesteissä voi käyttää tageja, joilla pystyy esim. luomaan erilaisia linkkejä, luomaan siistejä listoja ja liittämään kuvia viesteihin. Pikaohje näiden käyttöön löytyy täältä (ei vielä täysin suomennettu).
_Vinkki: Ville O. Turunen_

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Hyvä ajatus tällainen foorumi. Itsellä ei ole antaa mitään vinkkejä, olen sen verta noviisi, mutta pyyntö minulla olisi: voisiko täällä olla sellainen 'vinkki', jossa olisi lueteltu kaikki viestin editoinnissa käytettävissä olevat komennot, kun en kirjoittele päivittäin, niin unohtuvat nuo mielestä. Voisi kai olla myös niin, että _tässä_ säikeessä ylläpito poistaa/korjaa ilman eri ilmoitusta virheet vinkeistä.

----------


## vko

> voisiko täällä olla sellainen 'vinkki', jossa olisi lueteltu kaikki viestin editoinnissa käytettävissä olevat komennot


Löytyvät täältä, tosin toistaiseksi vielä vain englanniksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Saisinko seuraavat 2 vinkkiä:

Miten saan kirjautumislaatikon tarjoamista "valmiista vaihtoehdoista" pois sellaisen, jota ei tarvita? Eli kun on tullut lyöneeksi kerran enterin väärin kirjoitetulle käyttäjätunnukselle, niin nyt se mokoma laatikko tarjoaa sitä aina. Uusimman jlf-keksin poistaminen ei auttanut. Käytän foorumia MSIE:llä versio 6.0.2900 jne.

Miksi minä näyn yhtäkkiä "tunnistettuna käyttäjänä"? Kuka ja miten on tunnistanut minut ja miksi. Eihän minua tarvitse tunnistaa, kun esiinnyt omalla nimelläni! :-)

Antero

----------


## vko

> Miten saan kirjautumislaatikon tarjoamista "valmiista vaihtoehdoista" pois sellaisen, jota ei tarvita? Eli kun on tullut lyöneeksi kerran enterin väärin kirjoitetulle käyttäjätunnukselle, niin nyt se mokoma laatikko tarjoaa sitä aina. Uusimman jlf-keksin poistaminen ei auttanut. Käytän foorumia MSIE:llä versio 6.0.2900 jne.


Pikaisella Google-haulla löytyi tälläinen sivu, jossa on vinkki asiasta. En tosin itse ole sitä testannut, kun en IE:tä käytä. Nopea suomennos vinkistä:

Tuplaklikkaa käyttäjätunnus-kenttää. Selaimeen avautuu valikko, jossa on kaikki tallennetut käyttäjätunnukset.Siirrä hiiren kursori poistettavan tunnuksen kohdalle, älä kuitenkaan klikkaa sitä.Paina näppäimistöltä Delete-nappia.
Jos ylimääräinen tunnus ei tuolla lähde, sen voi poistaa rekisteristä, johon on samaisella sivulla ohjeita. Rekisterin muokkaaminen tapahtuu sitten täysin omalla vastuulla.  :Smile: 

Vastaus toiseen kysymykseen toisessa ketjussa.

----------

